# Taking Cat to Canada



## lasersailor (Nov 10, 2012)

We are moving to the outskirts of Ottawa to a rural property in the new year. We were planning on taking our cat with us, however our realtor advised us not to have an external cat flap as it other small animals, other than our cat, could come into the house. Does anyone have experience of having a cat in a rural property?? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lasersailor said:


> We are moving to the outskirts of Ottawa to a rural property in the new year. We were planning on taking our cat with us, however our realtor advised us not to have an external cat flap as it other small animals, other than our cat, could come into the house. Does anyone have experience of having a cat in a rural property?? Thanks


It seems to me you should take your realtor's advice. If he/she has knowledge of rural living why would you be told otherwise. You should also be aware that letting your cat outside to wander is putting the animal at great risk. There are many animals in the country would see your cat as a meal, such as coyotes, wolves etc, etc.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

You also have to consider what may come in to your home. We live in a small rural community. This past year we have seen mice, pack rats, squirrels, chipmunks, ermine, stoats around our home and we are scrupulous about any attractants.

Outside we have deer and bear come through our property, coyotes can be heard in the village and in the fields outside it. Wolves and foxes are rarer visitors.

All cats, ( yes we do have them) are house cats and never, or rarely, go out. Most people own at least one dog in this village. There are 60 homes and only 3 or 4 street lights so you need a dog when you go out in the evening.

We also see Bald Eagles over the stream and sitting in the trees. The stars are the same as in UK but you can see hundreds and hundreds of them because there is no light pollution


----------

